# Pasta for a sick dog?



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

My sister said that her vet told her to give her dog pasta as he has an upset stomach. I thought it was rice with bland fish? Thanks.


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

It varies to be honest, some say rice and fish or chicken, others say pasta and white meat and then a lot of people also give plain mashed potato.


----------



## mollypip (Aug 17, 2011)

Rice is the easiest to digest. Ive never understood the pasta thing as pasta contains gluten and there are actually a lot of dogs who find gluten difficult to digest. So I would always give rice.


----------



## JustmeGemmy (Jun 30, 2011)

We've always given Sox pasta & chicken. Not tried him with rice, we tend not to have it in the house, or fish for that matter! Sox adores pasta though. He'll always have some for his dinner if I've made too much for our dinner  Just saying 'pasta' to him.. He knows what it means! Lol


----------



## whitefire (Jun 15, 2012)

rice can be an irritant as well.

what has worked for me (well my puppy) is boiled chicken and scrambled egg. my pup loves tripe so i've done tripe and scrambled egg as well. also boiled and mashed pumpkin is great.

i've heard mashed potato is good.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Thanks. I guess they shall have to try the options.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

A lot of vets seem to recommend pasta. I believe, although I may be wrong, it is because the pasta absorbs lots of water during cooking and therefore helps to rehydrate the dog, just as cooked rice would. I don't think it would do any harm as long as a dog is not wheat intolerant.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

when my pups were really ill a friend reocmmended bone broth, she gave me the recipe, I made a batch up for freezer, they had a real nasty gastro bug and were nearly wiped out, the broth is full of goodness and helped with their recuperation as they couldn't stomach any food, kept their energy levels steady, would swear by it now, not a fan of pasta, too bulky


----------

